# ride out



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

Anyone going out this weekend 14th-16th and need one? Destin or Pcola doesnt matter. I have all personal gear...


----------



## sharkins (Jul 31, 2012)

I will partner up with you if you find someone wanting to take two. I have my own gear as-well.


----------



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

Sounds great! now we just need a boat  

Alright, anyone up for the weekend? anyone at all? Lookin for a capt.


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

give me a call alex 850-324-3783


----------

